# Red Marinade used at Mexican Meat Markets?



## Little-bit

I am looking for a recipe for the (extremely) red marinade they use at Mexican meat markets. I see it used on thinly sliced skirt steak and chicken. Does anyone know how to make this or where to buy it?


----------



## willeye

cummin and paprika along with reg. seasonings


----------



## Bluiis

*Red*

The Red color comes from Annatto AKA Achiote (Seeds from the Achiote Tree) ground.

You can add packets of Sazon to your spices or you can by prepackaged Fajita seasoning at various Mexican Meat markets that is red.


----------



## LPTXGUY03

Completely cover in pineapple juice let it soak in the fridge for 2 hours too long and you'll have mush. Pull them out of the juice pat dry them cover in El Verazon (I think) it's El something with a "V". It's red and has a buck on it. Cook on high heat until done. The seasoning can be bought at any Michocana store.


----------



## Bocephus

Is it the same red stuff the Chinese buffets use for the "poodle on a stick" ?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

have a jar of el venado fajita sazon that is really red, this is prob it.


unfortunately it is high in MSG


----------



## stdreb27

It's either that or the chile they use in menudo.


----------



## Roo047

It has a lot of paprika on it.


----------

